# Another Mike Carriage Stop



## 8ntsane (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good there Bill

Keep those pics coming, along with the progress


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 8, 2012)

oooh nice. definitely something on the project list. I will be following along. Thanks for posting


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 10, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Profile done.
> 
> "Billy G"



Bill, how did you finish the profile to suit the prism way? A profiled cutter or did you sit the block at an angle and use a square cutter?

Cheers Phil


----------



## PurpLev (Mar 10, 2012)

looks great Bill.

is this made out of 6061?


----------



## rennie (Mar 10, 2012)

*drawings?*

*I did not see any drawings??? The ones you are talking about*


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 10, 2012)

rennie said:


> I did not see any drawings??? The ones you are talking about



Rennie, are you posting in the correct thread. I dont seem to recall Bill mentioning plans?

Cheers Phil


----------



## rennie (Mar 11, 2012)

*plans*

*I am a dumb but, I did not look at the origonal post. I found them!  Thanks guys *


----------

